# Mailserver unter Win 2000



## MajorWindbeutel (13. Mai 2004)

HI 

hab mir grade Xammp instaliert den Mailserver eingerichtet jetzt hab ich ein problem meine Mail nach außen also zB an meine WEb.de adresse kommen
nicht an nur die mails ide im internen netzwerk geschickt werden kommen an.

Ich habe gehört das ,dass die interene Firewall mach von Window also das man den services erst anstellen muss.

Kann mir das irgendeiner Erklären?


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (13. Mai 2004)

SO habs hinbekommen hatte einen falschen Port im Router freigeschaltet hab jetzt ne kleine Frage ist das Mail senden umsonst oder rechnet mein Provider da aws für ab hab sowas noch nie gemacht.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (13. Mai 2004)

Nur leider geht das extrem langsam woran kann das liegen?


----------

